# The i am too fat for..............Thread



## Discodave

I was bored so thought this might be an interesting thread idea. Pics or descriptions. I shall go first 

I am too fat for this chair


----------



## WillSpark

Almsot anythign that's designed for recreation that has springs, such as trampolines not made specifically for added weight.


----------



## RacinJason

I'm too fat to fly in coach comfortably. My knees are into the seat in front of me because I'm 6'5" so it cost a fortune to fly first class. So unless I can get a Midwest Express flight (all first class seats) I try to drive to where I'm going on vacation.

I'm too fat to drive my daughters car. It's a sporty little two door chevy. I can get in it and drive it, but wedging myself out of it SUCKS! I'm also going to have to sell my Viper one of these days because it's starting to kill my back hauling myself out of it.

Bit of advice - You can get fat, just don't get old. It sucks.:doh:


----------



## bigrugbybloke

most chairs with side arms and any "boothes" in restaurants - totally avoid them! on another note, went to get some new formal trousers over the weekend and up from a 46" to a 52" under the belly. my butt and thighs must be swelling. cool!


----------



## escapist

Apparently I'm to Fat for couches. Yes I have busted 2 in under a month! I was so freaking embraced, I busted steel welding in one of them. It was worse than the time at a funeral where I busted a chair and yell out "SHIT!" when I hit the ground and it was dead quiet. :doh: :blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'm too fat for girls with small brains...whatever that means haha.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surfing
Pull ups
Certain Rollercoasters
pogo sticks
hang gliders
back flips or any flips for that matter
slam dunks
spelunking
narrow rope bridges
leaning back on aluminum lawn chairs from the 70's
two man luge 

 i'm sure there's more


----------



## Esther

WhiteHotRazor said:


> leaning back on aluminum lawn chairs from the 70's




HAHA. Goddamn it those things are unreliable. I am apparently too fat for those old-as-shit folding lawn chairs as well. I busted one of those last summer at a bonfire, and I think I weighed all of 130 pounds at the time.


----------



## RacinJason

escapist said:


> Apparently I'm to Fat for couches. Yes I have busted 2 in under a month! I was so freaking embraced, I busted steel welding in one of them. It was worse than the time at a funeral where I busted a chair and yell out "SHIT!" when I hit the ground and it was dead quiet. :doh: :blush:



Bye flexsteel furniture - I only buy that brand and it my friend is TOUGH! You should also get into the habit of carrying a bag chair wherever you go. The Living Large Catalog has bag chairs that can hold 800lbs. I'm 6'5" and in the high 300's and I bought one of these chairs and my feet barely touch the ground and I have all kinds of room.

A bag chair can save you from all kinds of discomfort at outdoor gatherings etc.


----------



## MasterShake

RacinJason said:


> I'm 6'5" and in the high 300's and I bought one of these chairs and my feet barely touch the ground and I have all kinds of room.


Wait...you fit in a Viper?!

I'm 6'5", 350, and would have never even thought to try one of those out for size!

Myself, I appear to be too fat for the women here in Kansas City. OTOH, I'm not too fat for a Mini Cooper.

A fair trade, I suppose.


----------



## kojack

All of my medium shirts and pants at the moment. I've been TRYING to lost some chub can I can't get under 230. Now it's going UP.... 235. More things I think I'll be too fat for soon... lol!


----------



## edino

I'm to fat for many things.... chairs, I do not fit or they do not hold me; bench, forget it. On the drivers seat I fit only in some full size SUV's. To walk distances. To lay on a single bed, to get out or in the car when parallel parked... much more I can think of...


----------



## Love.Metal

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Surfing
> Pull ups
> Certain Rollercoasters
> pogo sticks
> hang gliders
> back flips or any flips for that matter
> slam dunks
> spelunking
> narrow rope bridges
> leaning back on aluminum lawn chairs from the 70's
> two man luge
> 
> i'm sure there's more



Best list so far, WHR.
Anyone who can weasel "spelunking" into a conversation with such fluidity most definitely rules. 

Laughed my ass off :bow:


----------



## Zandoz

What I'm not too fat for would be a much shorter and less embarrassing list...maybe even an empty one.


----------



## cakeboy

1. Gymnastics
2. Training in the secret and deadly ninja arts
3. Swings
4. Swing dancing
5. Water slides
6. Amusement park rides
7. Vespa motor scooters (sorry, pal!)
8. The beach (there's always a Cub scout-type that tries to push me back in the water)
9. Using a bullwhip to swing across a fiery death trap
10. Reduced-fat food products. Seriously, it's like pissing on a forest fire at this point.


----------



## pdgujer148

Ironically, I am too fat to play Wii Fit. :doh:


----------



## PhatChk

pdgujer148 said:


> Ironically, I am too fat to play Wii Fit. :doh:



ha ha hme too!:blush:


----------



## bigrugbybloke

PhatChk said:


> ha ha hme too!:blush:



one of my weird aims its 150kg limit in the uk and weigh in at 139kg today up from 107kg in early 2005. i'm already off the bmi scale on the wii fit as it only goes up to 40 (lol) and mines about 52 but cant wait to break the board  hopefully before 2010!!!:eat2:


----------



## Chef

I am too fat for the pole vault. Seriously, I haven't tried it, but I'm sure it just wouldn't work.


----------



## Surlysomething

most restaurant booths


*but it's really just a boob thing


----------



## Tad

Im too fat for the cheap step-stool we used to own (a step buckled).

Im too fat for bike shorts to fit properly (the assumption seems to be that if you are biking and have a waist my size, you must also be about six and a half feet tall).

Im too fat to run without at least some jiggling.

Im almost too fat to get up one water-ski. As it is I get dragged through and at times somewhat under the water for far too many seconds before my parents boat can get up enough speed for me to get up.


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

1.) Jogging
2.) Restaurant Boothes
3.) Doing anything on my knees
4.) Folding Chairs
5.) Plastic Chairs
6.) Store bought T-shirts
7.) 1959 Triumph TR3As


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

I'm too fat:

1.) To run a marathon over 20 yards 
2.) For some types of coitus
3.) For restaurant booths and/or those shitty McDonalds chairs that are built into the table
4.) To be considered skinny. 
5.) To put up with assholes who think fat people suck
6.) To dance the Virginia Reel anymore :sigh:: I miss Civil War reenacting)


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Surfing
> Pull ups
> Certain Rollercoasters
> pogo sticks
> hang gliders
> *back flips or any flips for that matter*
> slam dunks
> spelunking
> narrow rope bridges
> leaning back on aluminum lawn chairs from the 70's
> two man luge
> 
> i'm sure there's more



Banana Flips? 

View attachment banana flip.JPG


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Banana Flips?



Hehe, I have to ask. What in the hell is a Banana Flip? A twinkie with banana cream filling?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Yep. The cake is banana, too. It's round and folded like a taco.


----------



## Surlysomething

BobbyTwoChins said:


> 1.) Jogging
> 2.) Restaurant Boothes
> 3.) Doing anything on my knees
> 4.) Folding Chairs
> 5.) Plastic Chairs
> 6.) Store bought T-shirts
> 7.) 1959 Triumph TR3As



I have the knee thing too.


----------



## SanDiega

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Surfing



I don't know. Some of those surfers are pretty big.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I don't understand any of the "I'm too fat to (insert physical activity here)" Being fat doesn't make exercise impossible, laziness does. It could be running, pull ups, surfing, push ups, rowing, jump rope, box jumps, anything. Fat people can do it all.


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't understand any of the "I'm too fat to (insert physical activity here)" Being fat doesn't make exercise impossible, laziness does. It could be running, pull ups, surfing, push ups, rowing, jump rope, box jumps, anything. Fat people can do it all.



Good to know it's laziness that stopping me and my fellow compadres from spelunking (caving), or fitting into booths at the local restaurant.

And to be serious for a moment, I disagree. There are a number of conditions which result in eating disorders, which can lead to becoming fat. There's also a number of conditions resulting from being fat, which can affect mobility and other physical attributes needed to jump rope, surf, or run.

I sometimes wish it was merely lack of motivation that kept me from being a fit healthy man.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Good to know it's laziness that stopping me and my fellow compadres from spelunking (caving), or fitting into booths at the local restaurant.
> 
> And to be serious for a moment, I disagree. There are a number of conditions which result in eating disorders, which can lead to becoming fat. There's also a number of conditions resulting from being fat, which can affect mobility and other physical attributes needed to jump rope, surf, or run.
> 
> I sometimes wish it was merely lack of motivation that kept me from being a fit healthy man.



It is. I weigh 375 lbs and have no problem doing any of it. Well, i've never tried surfing but that's just because i live in ohio. It's definitely more difficult to get started in those things than it is for a small person. But, after a few months of suffering through the pain you can do it all. And just a tip for anyone that wants to get into that stuff. Jumping rope is better than running. Lot less impact. your calves will be on fire but you won't have the same joint pain that running causes. Rower's are another great tool for the large man. you get to sit on your ass while doing it so your weight isnt much of an issue. and it works your whole body.


----------



## Surlysomething

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It is. I weigh 375 lbs and have no problem doing any of it. Well, i've never tried surfing but that's just because i live in ohio. It's definitely more difficult to get started in those things than it is for a small person. But, after a few months of suffering through the pain you can do it all. And just a tip for anyone that wants to get into that stuff. Jumping rope is better than running. Lot less impact. your calves will be on fire but you won't have the same joint pain that running causes. Rower's are another great tool for the large man. you get to sit on your ass while doing it so your weight isnt much of an issue. and it works your whole body.



You do realize that everyone has a different reality, right? :doh:

Your whole generalization is hilarious!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

SanDiega said:


> I don't know. Some of those surfers are pretty big.



Then bring on the curls, always wanted to learn to surf.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Surlysomething said:


> You do realize that everyone has a different reality, right? :doh:
> 
> Your whole generalization is hilarious!



I don't like to generalize. It's not going to be that way 100% of the time. But, in my experience, the vast majority of cases it's laziness.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't understand any of the "I'm too fat to (insert physical activity here)" Being fat doesn't make exercise impossible, laziness does. It could be running, pull ups, surfing, push ups, rowing, jump rope, box jumps, anything. Fat people can do it all.



Just because fat people can do certain activities doesn't mean it's wise. Strapping 200 pounds of extra weight to an average sized person's body for example would not enhance their workouts in the slightest. On the contrary, it yeilds only negative consequences. It will appear for some people earlier than others but no one escapes unscathed regardless of how strong and well conditioned they are. Hips and knees will pay. You might want to rethink your position.


----------



## Tad

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I don't understand any of the "I'm too fat to (insert physical activity here)" Being fat doesn't make exercise impossible, laziness does. It could be running, pull ups, surfing, push ups, rowing, jump rope, box jumps, anything. Fat people can do it all.



So, you do realize that you just called almost all of the fat people here on Dimensions lazy, right? 

I'm curious about how you thought this slight would be received (and in case you weren't clear, most people consider being called lazy to be a slight)


----------



## BobbyTwoChins

Geodetic_Effect said:


> It is. I weigh 375 lbs and have no problem doing any of it. Well, i've never tried surfing but that's just because i live in ohio.



Oh? Too lazy to make the trip to the coast, huh?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

BobbyTwoChins said:


> Oh? Too lazy to make the trip to the coast, huh?




LOL, just haven't made it that far west yet. someday i will be out there and i'll have a great time falling on my face attempting to surf.



LillyBBBW said:


> Just because fat people can do certain activities doesn't mean it's wise. Strapping 200 pounds of extra weight to an average sized person's body for example would not enhance their workouts in the slightest. On the contrary, it yeilds only negative consequences. It will appear for some people earlier than others but no one escapes unscathed regardless of how strong and well conditioned they are. Hips and knees will pay. You might want to rethink your position.



Fitness is the most important aspect of health. All workouts can easily be scaled to ability and done safely and then increased in a linear progression. You might want to learn a little more about exercise.

"We have not spent the last 65 million or so years finely honing our physiology to watch Oprah.

Like it or not, we are the product of a very long process of adaptation to a harsh physical existence, and the past couple centuries of comparative ease and plenty are not enough time to change our genome.

We humans are at our best when our existence mirrors, or at least simulates, the one we are still genetically adapted to live.

And that is the purpose of exercise...

...Accumulating injuries are the price we pay for the thrill of not having sat around on our asses." Mark Rippetoe



edx said:


> So, you do realize that you just called almost all of the fat people here on Dimensions lazy, right?
> 
> I'm curious about how you thought this slight would be received (and in case you weren't clear, most people consider being called lazy to be a slight)



I wouldn't assume that almost all the fat people on dimensions are lazy. I don't know their level of physical activity. I'm just saying that a lot of fat people refrain from physical activity that they are perfectly capable of doing but choose not to because they are unwilling to exert themselves. That is the definition of laziness. And if anyone is angry with this statement it's probably because it is true. People should be honest with themselves instead of making excuses. 

"Honesty is the first chapter in the book of wisdom" Thomas Jefferson


----------



## LillyBBBW

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Fitness is the most important aspect of health. All workouts can easily be scaled to ability and done safely and then increased in a linear progression. You might want to learn a little more about exercise.
> 
> "We have not spent the last 65 million or so years finely honing our physiology to watch Oprah.
> 
> Like it or not, we are the product of a very long process of adaptation to a harsh physical existence, and the past couple centuries of comparative ease and plenty are not enough time to change our genome.
> 
> We humans are at our best when our existence mirrors, or at least simulates, the one we are still genetically adapted to live.
> 
> And that is the purpose of exercise...
> 
> ...Accumulating injuries are the price we pay for the thrill of not having sat around on our asses." Mark Rippetoe



Look, you don't have to get flip with me Geodetic. All 'workouts' can be scaled but all 'activities,' which was what you were originally referring too, can not. There is no wisdom in having a 400 pound person doing deep knee bends. Even Ripptoe posts a disclaimer to consult a physician first before engaging in any of his activities, he's not a doctor. It is possible for even a healthy activity to be unhealthy for a person. Through the endorphin high people don't usually hear that little warning until they are forced to sit around on their asses from repetative stress injury and are being fitted with special shoes. This place is full of people who live this. We've heard people better than you serving up this pitch. Then wash it down with a story about how all the people in wheelchairs from their gung ho theories are to blame because they either didn't do it properly or didn't consult a physician first. It won't happen to you and if it does, that's not their fault either.  Don't play doctor with the people here.


----------



## Melian

^^^ exactly :bow:

He's also forgetting the many fat people who are fat mainly because they have a heart/lung condition that physically prevents them from exerting themselves. My mother-in-law has such a condition and, if she even gets too angry, she could die.


----------



## Laina

Melian said:


> ^^^ exactly :bow:
> 
> He's also forgetting the many fat people who are fat mainly because they have a heart/lung condition that physically prevents them from exerting themselves. My mother-in-law has such a condition and, if she even gets too angry, she could die.



Obviously they're just too lazy to grow new organs! 

Me? I'm too lazy to grow new joints (and too young and too poor to have them replaced).

I would love to see someone motivate me out of osteoarthritis. No, seriously. If you could just talk me out of this pain, it'd be great. C'mon, all I need is to think positive, right?

If only positive thinking and jumping rope could replace painkillers, canes and night after night of lying awake because nothing will take the edge off...then again, if that's all it took, my (daily) bike ride, strength training and vitamin supplements probably would have cured it by now. 

Yeah, clearly I'm just too lazy to run.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Again, I'm not saying it is that way for every person. But the number of fat people that actually have a medical condition that is preventing them from performing physical activities is very small. The health problems of fat people usually start with laziness. Most of the time that is how they become fat. And then they develop medical problems as a result. That's why fitness is so important. You can prevent these problems long before they start. and even reverse them after they do. And then you can be a healthy, fit fat person with a much longer life. The only thing that is stopping them is their own mind. and the endorphin high doesn't come until after you have completed a tough workout. during the workout your entire body is telling you to stop. but you suck it up and keep going. that is how you get stronger.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Again, I'm not saying it is that way for every person. But the number of fat people that actually have a medical condition that is preventing them from performing physical activities is very small. The health problems of fat people usually start with laziness. Most of the time that is how they become fat. And then they develop medical problems as a result. That's why fitness is so important. You can prevent these problems long before they start. and even reverse them after they do. And then you can be a healthy, fit fat person with a much longer life. The only thing that is stopping them is their own mind. and the endorphin high doesn't come until after you have completed a tough workout. during the workout your entire body is telling you to stop. but you suck it up and keep going. that is how you get stronger.



Way to bring a zamboni to water games at the fire hydrant. Up until you got here this was a fun, lighthearted thread about being too fat to ride in a one wheeled wagon or squeeze in to a hula hoop. Only two or three people actually posted about not being able to engage in physical activity and one of them isn't even fat. Then you come along and without knowing anything about anyone saw only an opportunity to run your sales pitch. Nobody here is in need of an explanation as to why exercise is important. What kind of people do you take us for??


----------



## Surlysomething

LillyBBBW said:


> Way to bring a zamboni to water games at the fire hydrant. Up until you got here this was a fun, lighthearted thread about being too fat to ride in a one wheeled wagon or squeeze in to a hula hoop. Only two or three people actually posted about not being able to engage in physical activity and one of them isn't even fat. Then you come along and without knowing anything about anyone saw only an opportunity to run your sales pitch. Nobody here is in need of an explanation as to why exercise is important. What kind of people do you take us for??




You rock my world, Lilly. :bow:


----------



## Laina

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Again, I'm not saying it is that way for every person. But the number of fat people that actually have a medical condition that is preventing them from performing physical activities is very small. The health problems of fat people usually start with laziness. Most of the time that is how they become fat. And then they develop medical problems as a result. That's why fitness is so important. You can prevent these problems long before they start. and even reverse them after they do. And then you can be a healthy, fit fat person with a much longer life. The only thing that is stopping them is their own mind. and the endorphin high doesn't come until after you have completed a tough workout. during the workout your entire body is telling you to stop. but you suck it up and keep going. that is how you get stronger.



I would like to see your statistics on fat people and medical histories. Please cite them. Obviously you have some fantastic reference that everyone else does not.

I would also like to see your statistics on "most" health problems beginning with laziness and slipping into fatness. (My arthritis began with a Dodge Avenger falling on me - hell, I'm not even fat!)

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Zandoz

I'm too fat to put up with "I did it so anyone else can" mental laziness.


----------



## charlieversion2

I'm in no shape to exercise, lol


----------



## BigChaz

At 300+ pounds, I am not doing jumping jacks. Seriously.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

BigChaz said:


> At 300+ pounds, I am not doing jumping jacks. Seriously.



Oh come on. At least do one! j/k


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I think this thread is meant to be funny, not serious. But that's just my newbie observation....


----------



## Lavasse

Laina said:


> I would like to see your statistics on fat people and medical histories. Please cite them. Obviously you have some fantastic reference that everyone else does not.
> 
> I would also like to see your statistics on "most" health problems beginning with laziness and slipping into fatness. (My arthritis began with a Dodge Avenger falling on me - hell, I'm not even fat!)
> 
> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?



How does a Dodge Avenger fall on you?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Why does it have to be fun and lighthearted. What's wrong with having a serious debate. You look around on this site and all you see is posts of belly pics, and "hey show your man boobs". I thought this was a fat acceptance site not a fat porn site. What do you have against a discussion that actually has substance. And you've missed the point completely. It's not about explaining to people that exercise is good. It's about how they shouldn't feel limited by there size. How they shouldn't blame their size for a lack of physical activity. This mentality contributes greatly to society's lack of acceptance. Their image of the large person is one of fat faces stuffed with twinkies, sitting on their asses unwilling to do anything else seconds away from heart attack or stroke. This image will never change through complaints and whining about size inhibiting activity level. Sadly, most people become fat because of laziness. and yet again, because apparently there is difficulty understanding this, I am not talking about people who have real medical problems or disabilities. Also, I did not say most health problems begin with laziness and slip into fatness. I am not talking about the health of average sized people at all. If you ask any doctor they will tell you the obese have the majority of their health problems because of their size. There is a correlation between waist size and disease and their reaction is to tell people they need to be smaller. Lack of exercise and poor nutrition are the real causes of these problems. Since they also cause obesity, the majority of people with these diseases are also fat. So they blame it on being fat. So people only see fat as a negative thing and put all fat people into this group. I stay fat by choice so this is very annoying. People have no clue about all the benefits of fat. It takes a lot of hard work to be fit and healthy and remain fat. It's an arduous balancing act. It is not an easy road. I have had all these problems that are supposedly stopping people. It makes the journey long and more difficult but not impossible. It annoys me that society sees me and automatically places me in the lazy twinkie stuffed category. It's even more annoying when i see these complaints and excuses because that's what is causing this prejudice. I have a lifetime of experience with being fat and interacting with countless fat people, and most of them are lazy as hell and give the same excuses. It is BS. The ones that have real disabilities do not blame their inactivity on being fat, they blame it on their actual disability. No one who has osteoarthritis is going to say "Hey, I can't do that because I am fat." They would say they can't do it because of arthritis. So most likely when someone says they are too fat to do it, its not because of a real medical problem. I am definitely not the one who is being mentally lazy. I put forth the effort to critically analyze everything.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Why does it have to be fun and lighthearted. What's wrong with having a serious debate. You look around on this site and all you see is posts of belly pics, and "hey show your man boobs". I thought this was a fat acceptance site not a fat porn site. What do you have against a discussion that actually has substance. And you've missed the point completely. It's not about explaining to people that exercise is good. It's about how they shouldn't feel limited by there size. How they shouldn't blame their size for a lack of physical activity. This mentality contributes greatly to society's lack of acceptance. Their image of the large person is one of fat faces stuffed with twinkies, sitting on their asses unwilling to do anything else seconds away from heart attack or stroke. This image will never change through complaints and whining about size inhibiting activity level. Sadly, most people become fat because of laziness. and yet again, because apparently there is difficulty understanding this, I am not talking about people who have real medical problems or disabilities. Also, I did not say most health problems begin with laziness and slip into fatness. I am not talking about the health of average sized people at all. If you ask any doctor they will tell you the obese have the majority of their health problems because of their size. There is a correlation between waist size and disease and their reaction is to tell people they need to be smaller. Lack of exercise and poor nutrition are the real causes of these problems. Since they also cause obesity, the majority of people with these diseases are also fat. So they blame it on being fat. So people only see fat as a negative thing and put all fat people into this group. I stay fat by choice so this is very annoying. People have no clue about all the benefits of fat. It takes a lot of hard work to be fit and healthy and remain fat. It's an arduous balancing act. It is not an easy road. I have had all these problems that are supposedly stopping people. It makes the journey long and more difficult but not impossible. It annoys me that society sees me and automatically places me in the lazy twinkie stuffed category. It's even more annoying when i see these complaints and excuses because that's what is causing this prejudice. I have a lifetime of experience with being fat and interacting with countless fat people, and most of them are lazy as hell and give the same excuses. It is BS. The ones that have real disabilities do not blame their inactivity on being fat, they blame it on their actual disability. No one who has osteoarthritis is going to say "Hey, I can't do that because I am fat." They would say they can't do it because of arthritis. So most likely when someone says they are too fat to do it, its not because of a real medical problem. I am definitely not the one who is being mentally lazy. I put forth the effort to critically analyze everything.



I truly do know how you feel. My aunt was stricken with an illness that by the time they discovered it she lost her ability to walk, use her hands and lost part of her sight. She was in a wheelchair and the first thing people thought about her on sight was how could this woman let herself get so fat she has to be in a wheelchair. Meanwhile skinny people are just handicapped even if their injuries were self inflicted through carelessness or deliberation. The approach toward fat people is always to blame and accuse. 

That doesn't mean we should not be able to have fun in a lighthearted thread. Not everyone can play professional basketball and somebody has to be picked last for touch football teams. That person is usually me. Debates like this are good and meaningful but the intent of this thread was for fun not to make people feel like shit. Why not start a topic in a new thread?

ETA: I don't want to be first draft pick for the Raiders. I resent being made to feel as though I have to work to become such to be legitimized in society. I want to be a fat opera singer. It's my right to choose this just as it's anyone elses right to choose what they want to be. I'm not going to pole vault and become a champion fencer to prove my self worth.


----------



## WillSpark

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I think this thread is meant to be funny, not serious. But that's just my newbie observation....



And here we have a newbie twice as observant as some long-time posters. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hey lets move back onto the thread peoples.... 

If you dont agree with something someone says (unless it is extremely vulger and INTENDED to hurt someone) just move on....this arguement doesnt belong here...Honestly people need to stop singling people out. I can see where people could be offenended by Geodetic's statement....but MOVE ON!!!!!! I'm not trying to vindicate or chastise either party...but seriously PLAY NICE WITH OTHERS....Dims is not a place for such negativity....and fighting's no fun...it's pointless because neither side is gonna win.....

Anyways....I say this out of respect for everyone here...Just want everyone to be civil....Why can't we all be friends?? :happy:

BUT BACK TO THE THREAD TOPIC...

I am too fat for my bra currently.....hurray for more special order brasierres(sp?)


----------



## Victim

I get insane amounts of isometric at work, but I really need some more cardio. Can't do pullups, but other things I can still manage. 

This brings up the question, what IS the best way for us to get cardio? Swimming? I would think so since it has the lowest joint impact.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Victim said:


> I get insane amounts of isometric at work, but I really need some more cardio. Can't do pullups, but other things I can still manage.
> 
> This brings up the question, what IS the best way for us to get cardio? Swimming? I would think so since it has the lowest joint impact.



An online friend of mine who's teetering 600 is about to start water aerobics class....never done it myself but I'm sure it has little to none jouint stress...My grandmorther who has osteoperosis takes classes and this woman is 76...... so I'm assuming it would be fine for a heavier individual with joint issues....But don't take my word for it...I'm no expert :happy:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Victim said:


> I get insane amounts of isometric at work, but I really need some more cardio. Can't do pullups, but other things I can still manage.
> 
> This brings up the question, what IS the best way for us to get cardio? Swimming? I would think so since it has the lowest joint impact.




The Concept 2 Rower is great for cardio. It can support up to a 500 pound person. The plastic seat can be hard on your ass if your on it for a long time. but im sure you could put some kind of cushion on there. It's also better for you to do short duration high intensity sprints. A great one to do is 500m sprints followed by 2 min rest for 5 rounds. Even a beginner can do this in under a half hour. If you're interested it being able to do pull ups you can start with supine pull ups or use a gravitron.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Victim said:


> I get insane amounts of isometric at work, but I really need some more cardio. Can't do pullups, but other things I can still manage.
> 
> This brings up the question, what IS the best way for us to get cardio? Swimming? I would think so since it has the lowest joint impact.



Swimming seems to be the odds on favorite among most fatties. A lot of people like yoga and pilates. You wouldn't think of these things are aerobic by popular concepts but it meets all heart rate requirements to be aerobically beneficial for most people. I like roller skating/blading but it involves some risk. A bad fall can cause serious injury, I just had surgery to repair a torn meniscus last March. Bodies in general are strong but joints are astonishingly delicate so I leave the daredevil stuff to others. Bikes are good too if you have the space to store one. Exercise bands, an exercise ball - there are lots of options.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> Swimming seems to be the odds on favorite among most fatties. A lot of people like yoga and pilates. You wouldn't think of these things are aerobic by popular concepts but it meets all heart rate requirements to be aerobically beneficial for most people. I like roller skating/blading but it involves some risk. A bad fall can cause serious injury, I just had surgery to repair a torn meniscus last March. Bodies in general are strong but joints are astonishingly delicate so I leave the daredevil stuff to others. Bikes are good too if you have the space to store one. Exercise bands, an exercise ball - there are lots of options.


*
Agreed..swimming IS great for cardio for all sizes....HEY GEO....you might want to wander over to the HEALTH FORUMS, I post daily on my workouts, and if you want to see what others are doing..there's plenty of heart healthy and lifting going on here *


----------



## Laina

Lavasse said:


> How does a Dodge Avenger fall on you?



Ever crawl underneath a car while it's jacked up? Ever have someone kick the jack out?

...yeah.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Laina said:


> Ever crawl underneath a car while it's jacked up? Ever have someone kick the jack out?
> 
> ...yeah.



Good God, ow ow ow ow OW!! :blink: That is horrific Laina. I'm so sorry that happened to you. Gees.


----------



## Canadianfeeder

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> An online friend of mine who's teetering 600 is about to start water aerobics class....never done it myself but I'm sure it has little to none jouint stress...My grandmorther who has osteoperosis takes classes and this woman is 76...... so I'm assuming it would be fine for a heavier individual with joint issues....But don't take my word for it...I'm no expert :happy:


Any in-water activity is good to do for low-impact work. (Off topic, but I wanted to weigh-in on the swimming talk.) The pool I work at runs what we call Aquacise (Water Arobics, AquaFit - depends on where you go what its called). The types of workout can vary depending on the instructor, but for the most part its a basic cardio class (jogging in one spot, stretching etc.) only the students are in the water and the instructor is up on the pool deck. The patrons who come to Aquacise love it because they don't go home sore after they get used to it, and those who are shy of where they might jiggle, benefit from the water obscuring their lower body. As for the regulars who have been coming for 15-20 years, they've said they have benefitted greatly from this, their primary source of exercise.

I've worked there as a Lifeguard for 7 years, tried Aquacise for the first time last week and I only found a little strain in my left thigh (due to a knee injury two weeks previous.). I would personally suggest this for anyone who doesn't have strong swimming stroke-skills or feels uncomfortable doing a cardio class on land. =)


----------



## Discodave

Laina said:


> Ever crawl underneath a car while it's jacked up? Ever have someone kick the jack out?
> 
> ...yeah.



Ouch................And i hope you gave who ever kicked the jack out a taste of how painfull having a car dropped on you is.

Since being on holiday for two weeks, and effectly doing not much, i seem to have gained weight and am now too fat for.
Shorts i bought for my holidays
Pair of jeans that are now tight to the point of being uncomfatable
and
I swear im sitting differently on my motorbike, its handly ever so slighlty different. But that could be all in my head :bow:


----------



## Laina

LillyBBBW said:


> Good God, ow ow ow ow OW!! :blink: That is horrific Laina. I'm so sorry that happened to you. Gees.



Haha, yeah. It was...unpleasant. Although to be fair, it could have been a LOT worse. I could have shattered bones instead of tearing connective tissue and some cartilage. (The injuries and the resulting surgery are what led to the osteo, but it could easily have been WAY more severe.)

Plus, if I stick it out five more years I'm a great candidate for replacement surgery. Maybe by then they'll have cyborg parts, or something equally as awesome. I'm holding out for adamantium!


----------



## Laina

Discodave said:


> Since being on holiday for two weeks, and effectly doing not much, i seem to have gained weight and am now too fat for.
> Shorts i bought for my holidays
> Pair of jeans that are now tight to the point of being uncomfatable
> and
> I swear im sitting differently on my motorbike, its handly ever so slighlty different. But that could be all in my head :bow:



Mmm...see, THIS is what I was expecting from this thread. Thank you for getting back to (tantalizing) basics!


----------



## Canadianfeeder

Oh, and I almost forgot my contribution to the actual topic of the forum: I seem to be too hefty for office furniture made of plastic and screws. My desk chair's back bends and wobbles like jelly because the screws in the arms holding it there can't support my weight when I lean back. Sucks too, its the 3rd chair i've gone through in the last 3 years.


----------



## Discodave

Laina said:


> I'm holding out for adamantium!



I hear the procedure to get that done is pretty painfull 

And yea, thought i would get back to what i started this thread about, just some simple fun. Doesnt need to be taken overly serious


----------



## LillyBBBW

Laina said:


> Haha, yeah. It was...unpleasant. Although to be fair, it could have been a LOT worse. I could have shattered bones instead of tearing connective tissue and some cartilage. (The injuries and the resulting surgery are what led to the osteo, but it could easily have been WAY more severe.)
> 
> Plus, if I stick it out five more years I'm a great candidate for replacement surgery. Maybe by then they'll have cyborg parts, or something equally as awesome. I'm holding out for adamantium!



A Borg chick. COOL!!! A friend of mine got hip replacement at the NE Baptist Hospital and was part of an experiment for a new kind of material. They didn't tell her which she got, it was a blind surgery. They moniter her to test her results against the others and no one knows what material they got. Sadly her resultant physical abilities are ordinary.


----------



## Chef

LillyBBBW said:


> A Borg chick. COOL!!! A friend of mine got hip replacement at the NE Baptist Hospital and was part of an experiment for a new kind of material. They didn't tell her which she got, it was a blind surgery. They moniter her to test her results against the others and no one knows what material they got. Sadly her resultant physical abilities are ordinary.



ordinary now, but what if she comes in contact with someone with the same surgery... 

Wonder Twin Powers! Activate!


----------



## HDANGEL15

LillyBBBW said:


> A Borg chick. COOL!!! A friend of mine got hip replacement at the NE Baptist Hospital and was part of an experiment for a new kind of material. They didn't tell her which she got, it was a blind surgery. They moniter her to test her results against the others and no one knows what material they got. Sadly her resultant physical abilities are ordinary.



*wow interesting.....I have both my hips replaced 7 yrs apart, and the progress they made in the surgery itself is incredible....

on a slightly differnt topic...but kinda along the same....I did stop smoking drug test at Johns Hopikins University, and there were placebos, and then different strengths of the drug used. They told me in X months I could find out the drugs name and what I had been adminstered...I NEVER FOUND out, and was pissed....I wanted to know dammit...the good news, is that was over 9 yrs ago...and still NICOTINE FREE *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Laina said:


> I'm holding out for adamantium!



if you're single, and you survive the operation, I'm THERE!!!

Anyone too fat for a door frame?

I noticed earlier today that I STOPPED noticing that I slightly turn sideways to get through a door frame. I don't turn completely, just dip my shoulder a bit. thought it was funny. :blush:


----------



## butch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> if you're single, and you survive the operation, I'm THERE!!!
> 
> Anyone too fat for a door frame?
> 
> I noticed earlier today that I STOPPED noticing that I slightly turn sideways to get through a door frame. I don't turn completely, just dip my shoulder a bit. thought it was funny. :blush:



Ha, Yeah, I do that, too. Also, when you have to do that when you're walking down a hallway of some kind and you have to do the same sort of dip and twist when you walk pat another person, thats another 'too fat' moment.


----------



## Creepy

I'm too big for driving my brothers '03 Hyundai Elantra with manual gears.
(More specifically I have to open the door to change gear. :blush: Not the safest way to travel...)


----------



## SanDiega

Victim said:


> I get insane amounts of isometric at work, but I really need some more cardio. Can't do pullups, but other things I can still manage.
> 
> This brings up the question, what IS the best way for us to get cardio? Swimming? I would think so since it has the lowest joint impact.



In my nutrition class there said swimming is actually not a good idea for fat people trying to loose weight, something about the water acting as insolation.

But my mom starting doing water aerobics a year ago and has lost about 100 pounds.


----------



## Lavasse

Apparently Im getting too fat for bar stools because the one I was on the other night looked kinda discombobulated by the time I was done sitting on it. :doh:


----------



## SanDiega

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Then bring on the curls, always wanted to learn to surf.



I surfed until I was 14, when I wiped out and cut my foot open on my fins. Still can't move the big toe on my left foot.


----------



## SanDiega

If laziness made you fat I would be around 400 pounds.
I'm the laziest person I know.


----------



## Wanderer

SanDiega said:


> In my nutrition class there said swimming is actually not a good idea for fat people trying to loose weight, something about the water acting as insolation.
> 
> But my mom starting doing water aerobics a year ago and has lost about 100 pounds.



It also has to do with the study that showed working out in water actually _increases_ your appetite more than it increases your Calories expended.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

butch said:


> Ha, Yeah, I do that, too. Also, when you have to do that when you're walking down a hallway of some kind and you have to do the same sort of dip and twist when you walk pat another person, thats another 'too fat' moment.



hahaha Yeah, maybe we do the "dip and twist" more than we think.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rollercoasters with those too tight bars........

The booths at Dairy Queen......

The work shirts made for ladies at my job....I have to get the men's shirts to get one to fit properly (properly is subjective....cause then they are too big in the shoulders and arms and are too long :doh


----------



## RacinJason

MasterShake said:


> Wait...you fit in a Viper?!
> 
> I'm 6'5", 350, and would have never even thought to try one of those out for size!
> 
> Myself, I appear to be too fat for the women here in Kansas City. OTOH, I'm not too fat for a Mini Cooper.
> 
> A fair trade, I suppose.



I replaced the regular seats with a custom Kirkey Racing seats (moved me back 4 inches). I also own a Camaro SS that I have turned into a drag car and did the same thing with it. Don't let two door cars fool you. If they have very small backseat area you usually have a ton of leg room. Most people don't realize that a racing seat is very thin and a good replacement for a great big thick seat that presses their knees and belly into the steering wheel.









These are the original seats, notice how thick they are in the back. Almost 5 inches can be gained by removing them and going to a seat that is about 3/4" thick including the seat cover.
The Kirkey's are moderately comfortable - but I wouldn't want to drive from NYC to LA sitting in one. Cost less then $300 a piece. I have a neighbor lady that is a SSBBW and she bought one along with a mounting kit and I installed it for her and she LOVES it. I had to trim the sides and do a couple modifications with creative hammering after test fitting her a couple of times. Being a gentleman I refused payment, though she did bring me a plate of cookies last Christmas and thanked me again.

I wonder if there is a market for this sort of thing???? Custom seats for large folks.


----------



## Zandoz

RacinJason said:


> I replaced the regular seats with a custom Kirkey Racing seats (moved me back 4 inches). I also own a Camaro SS that I have turned into a drag car and did the same thing with it. Don't let two door cars fool you. If they have very small backseat area you usually have a ton of leg room. Most people don't realize that a racing seat is very thin and a good replacement for a great big thick seat that presses their knees and belly into the steering wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the original seats, notice how thick they are in the back. Almost 5 inches can be gained by removing them and going to a seat that is about 3/4" thick including the seat cover.
> The Kirkey's are moderately comfortable - but I wouldn't want to drive from NYC to LA sitting in one. Cost less then $300 a piece. I have a neighbor lady that is a SSBBW and she bought one along with a mounting kit and I installed it for her and she LOVES it. I had to trim the sides and do a couple modifications with creative hammering after test fitting her a couple of times. Being a gentleman I refused payment, though she did bring me a plate of cookies last Christmas and thanked me again.
> 
> I wonder if there is a market for this sort of thing???? Custom seats for large folks.




If I actually fit, at around $300 a seat, and if the installation was remotely affordable, I'd be an eager customer for our PT Cruiser. I'd love to find someone who would just move the existing seat back.


----------



## RacinJason

A reliable shop should be able to put new holes in the floor and use grade 8 hardware (superior to OEM) to secure the seat. As long as the floor is flat it would be a cinch. If it's got diffrent elevations on the floor your looking at custom fabrication of a seat bracket and that can get expensive.

If I had more gumption I would start a company in my garage fabricating custom seat brackets to move seats to a further back location. There could be some money it because it would be a low buck conversion. The hard part is making a matching bracket for every car that a big person might own. The R&D alone would be very expensive. Plus the liability issues of using non OEM seat anchors....oy vey! One person gets hurt and I'm living in a van down by the river.:doh:


----------



## fat hiker

RacinJason said:


> I replaced the regular seats with a custom Kirkey Racing seats (moved me back 4 inches). I also own a Camaro SS that I have turned into a drag car and did the same thing with it. Don't let two door cars fool you. If they have very small backseat area you usually have a ton of leg room. Most people don't realize that a racing seat is very thin and a good replacement for a great big thick seat that presses their knees and belly into the steering wheel.
> 
> Almost 5 inches can be gained by removing them and going to a seat that is about 3/4" thick including the seat cover.
> The Kirkey's are moderately comfortable - but I wouldn't want to drive from NYC to LA sitting in one. Cost less then $300 a piece. I have a neighbor lady that is a SSBBW and she bought one along with a mounting kit and I installed it for her and she LOVES it. I had to trim the sides and do a couple modifications with creative hammering after test fitting her a couple of times. Being a gentleman I refused payment, though she did bring me a plate of cookies last Christmas and thanked me again.
> 
> I wonder if there is a market for this sort of thing???? Custom seats for large folks.



I'm sure there would be - and if the Kirkey's were slightly differently shaped to give a bit more lower back support, or you used one of those Obusforme lower back pads with the Kirkey, you probably could do LA to NYC in one comfortably. After all, being a BHM/BBW means having some 'natural padding'. I find most car seats, particularly North American, too soft and squishy anyway for comfort on long trips - poor back support - and they are ridiculously thick! I'll take the thinner but very firmly supportive seats out of my old VW Rabbit (how I miss that car) any day over some of the new seats in Buicks and SUVs and the ilk.

Using a racing seat that uses the existing seat mounts also gets around all of the liability issues of custom seat mounts.


----------



## Tad

Seconded on what Hiker said. I loved the seats in my old Golf--flat, firm, nice support. I can tolerate the seats in my Toyota, but they are far from ideal. A lot of cars I test drove I dismissed just from the horrible seats, apparently designed for your to slump in them?


----------



## StridentDionysus

I've got one!

I'm too fat to sit in one of those chairs with tables (you can find them at schools ) that I don't know their names in English.

I can't figure out how I'm going to fit in the ones I'll encounter tomorrow after all the weight I've gained D: (I'm sure I'm close to 400 lbs or 200 kilos D: D: D: )


----------



## William

You can have your own for only $119.99!!!






http://www.schoolroomfurniture.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=VR2004&refid=BE256-VR2004

William 



StridentDionysus said:


> I've got one!
> 
> I'm too fat to sit in one of those chairs with tables (you can find them at schools ) that I don't know their names in English.
> 
> I can't figure out how I'm going to fit in the ones I'll encounter tomorrow after all the weight I've gained D: (I'm sure I'm close to 400 lbs or 200 kilos D: D: D: )


----------



## Paquito

I'm too fat for some of my clothes from a year ago. Managed to pop off two buttons on a shirt and one from some shorts.

Felt pretty good too


----------



## StridentDionysus

YES! My test was in a classroom with desks instead of those things. The chair still killed my butt tho .


----------



## msbard90

definitely..
i'm too fat for......
1. those damn school desks with attached chairs
2. the seatbelts in my car
3. swings, slides, and some amusement park rides
4. some restaurant booths (  )


----------



## msbard90

and also.. my work uniform. which they won't replace yet... i barely fit in the pants to save my life lol


----------



## StridentDionysus

msbard90 said:


> definitely..
> i'm too fat for......
> 1. those damn school desks with attached chairs
> 2. the seatbelts in my car
> 3. swings, slides, and some amusement park rides
> 4. some restaurant booths (  )



Oh yeah, those apply to me too. Except restaurant booths, I seem to have more of a height problem with those :/.


----------



## msbard90

and aparently i'm also too fat for the panties i just bought


----------



## benzdiesel

My list of "don't even try it anymore" items

some roller coasters that lack those extra seats or extra-spacious regular seats. Being tall exacerbates this.
Although not an immediately noticeable problem, I have a deleterious-over-time effect on those chairs that come in a bag that are so convenient to travel with. So far I've managed to destroy two of them by overstressing the joints where the actual seat joins the frame. The seat rivets don't tear, but the frame bits get damaged. Would try one of the higher capacity ones if I cared that much.
Riding in the back seat of... pretty much anything except something the size of my ancient S-class or a Grand Marquis - being tall and being big enough to need all the spare room I can get = no Honda Civics for me. Fortunately I love driving and my friends love it when I volunteer to do so.
Using airplane seat belts _comfortably_ - at their most extended, I can still snap them without asking for a lengthener. But it's tight.
Sitting cross-legged on the ground or on a floor for too long. I don't know how on EARTH some people make that look so comfortable. Within ten minutes my legs and feet are so thoroughly asleep that I stagger around when I stand up until the feeling returns. I stand up for hours instead of sitting down in situations like that and am perfectly happy.
I'm sure there's another odd or end here or there but I'm having to think for a while even to dredge up these. Nothing complaint-worthy, really. I admit it would be nice to go to amusement parks with friends and not have to even wonder if I'm going to have to casually mention that I'd like to get in line for the expanded seat, but other than that... I wouldn't trade with anybody if I could, and it sure isn't worth fretting over something as silly as a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Asrai

I'm too fat for my desktop chair.

I got it recently, it's old and worn but very sturdy.
I seem to have broken the metal plate the keeps the seat level so now it wiggles from side to side.

I think its age also has something to do with it but in my phantasies I did it all by myself.


----------



## msbard90

i was too fat for my old daybed... the metal frame completely collapsed one day, i wasn't even being rough on it lol... i have a much sturdier bed now, thank god lol


----------



## GordoNegro

Sensing some McDonalds booths with the tables nailed down, if the lbs continue to pile on.


----------



## msbard90

hah don't go to the mc donalds i work at lol, I can't fit in their booths to save my life


----------



## GordoNegro

msbard90 said:


> hah don't go to the mc donalds i work at lol, I can't fit in their booths to save my life



Thanks, always good to not be the only 1..lol j/k


----------



## msbard90

theres tables with moveable chairs though.. which helps out a lot since we do get a lot of bbw/ssbbw bhm customers


----------



## William

Hi

In some stores in areas that do not have Supermarkets, the small store owners try to carry as much stuff as they can fit in their store which makes the aisles very very narrow. I am always knocking stuff off the shelves 

William


----------



## msbard90

yeah same here it gets a little time consuming when you're always having to restock their shelves for them haha


----------



## Lavasse

Im too fat for the Power Pad that came with my original Nintendo. Found that out when we busted it out and went old school tonight. Luckily for me my buddies are too fat for it too


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I'm too fat for small minded people who think I should hide away because, I am fat!


----------



## Bearsy

benzdiesel said:


> Sitting cross-legged on the ground or on a floor for too long. I don't know how on EARTH some people make that look so comfortable. Within ten minutes my legs and feet are so thoroughly asleep that I stagger around when I stand up until the feeling returns. I stand up for hours instead of sitting down in situations like that and am perfectly happy.



Christ, this is the worst. I go to a weekly concert during the summer in my city and every time, some friends and I go down an alley to hang out and we all end up sitting down against a wall. I have to stand up roughly 15 minutes early if I want to be able to move out with the crew. I hate it.


----------



## Tyrael

Iam to fat for....


Cliffhanger actions! :3


----------



## likeitmatters

with bungi cords attached? anyone ever try that?

it would be a kodak moment....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I'm too sexy for . . . my pants! But I try to keep them on anyways.


----------



## FAinPA

likeitmatters said:


> with bungi cords attached? anyone ever try that?
> 
> it would be a kodak moment....



I bungee jumped off a bridge near Queenstown, NZ about 21 years ago. I was 15 and it was exhilarating. They weighed anyone who decided to make the leap (in stone, of course) and then adjusted the cords appropriately based on your size. I felt totally safe and obviously lived to tell.  But I did dip about a foot into the river below (which they don't want you to do, since it's kind of shallow and very rocky, so I probably was a little heavy for the cords even after they were adjusted for me) and the rushing water sucked off my t-shirt so I was shirtless and bouncing up and down in the air for a while before winding my way down to the waiting raft in the river where they unclamped me and took me to the banks to towel off and meet with my family & friends--we were on a month-long tour of Australia and NZ together.

Total adrenaline rush. Still have home video of it, too.

I was just an overly-pudgy teenager at the time, probably about 190lbs and 5'9"--yeah, now thinking back, I remember vividly the fellow in the Kiwi accent shouting across the bridge to his colleague "13.5 stone coming next!"
We also went white-water rafting and rode a jet boat down there. And to all our Aussie and Kiwi Dims friends, a hardy thank you for your countrymen and women being some of the friendliest, fun-loving folks I've come across in my global travels. The people I met there really seemed to appreciate their leisure time and activities more than in many cultures. I love that!

eta: didn't want to sound rude when I said "more than in many cultures." I guess I just had more fun on that journey than on any other. But every cross-cultural experience I've had has been joyfully memorable.


----------



## FishCharming

I am too fat for unicycle riding... another dream crushed  lol


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> I am too fat for unicycle riding... another dream crushed  lol



Okay, I'm interested, how did you find that out?


----------



## Twilley

I've been trying to work out more, to build up more muscle...but I'm still too fat to climb trees. Which is lame, really...


----------



## chicken legs

I skydived once and would do it more if it wasn't so damn expensive. So I just bungi jumped alot because you get the same feeling for less money and less prep time.

Anywho..right now, I'm to fat and broke to indoor skydive. However, I counting the days until I can.


----------



## likeitmatters

banshee and escapist and all bhm and bbw over 400lbs.... and have someone with a video to film it...have everyone line up and jump at the same time...


----------



## chicken legs

likeitmatters said:


> banshee and escapist and all bhm and bbw over 400lbs.... and have someone with a video to film it...have everyone line up and jump at the same time...



hrrmmm..maybe in fantasy land.

Weight limit max is about 250 - 270lbs per person. Plus when you have a lot of wobbly bits and stuff ...the rebound can hurt. Plus I like having Escapist's back intack for more pleasurable things.


----------



## Zowie

There's this place near where I live, they have a windtunnel (like in mythbusters) where you can actually fly. I really want to go, but two of my friends pass the 250 weight limit by quite a bit and I would feel really shitty going without them, since they proposed to originally.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> There's this place near where I live, they have a windtunnel (like in mythbusters) where you can actually fly. I really want to go, but two of my friends pass the 250 weight limit by quite a bit and I would feel really shitty going without them, since they proposed to originally.



Yeah, I always tell CL, that I'll go to cheer her on. She can cheer me on when I go rock climbing and stuff.




chicken legs said:


> hrrmmm..maybe in fantasy land.
> 
> Weight limit max is about 250 - 270lbs per person. Plus when you have a lot of wobbly bits and stuff ...the rebound can hurt. Plus I like having Escapist's back intack for more pleasurable things.



Like getting the 5 Gallon water jug up the stairs and doing the dishes? lol, I kidd, I kidd....heheh, yeah I can't complain that she knows what I'm really good for heheheh.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Airplane tray tables
The seatbelts in Volvos.
Amusement park rides with locking bars at belly level
Restaurant booths --sometime even if the table moves
To see my feet


----------



## fat hiker

Anybody mention air mattresses.... the seams were not impressed by my re-entry...


----------



## Bearsy

Standing for 12 hours straight.

Fuck my legs/knees/ankles/soles are killing me.


----------



## Wanderer

Bearsy said:


> Standing for 12 hours straight.
> 
> Fuck my legs/knees/ankles/soles are killing me.



Forgive my asking, but why were you standing so long?


----------



## Bearsy

I'm a big Buffalo Sabres fan, and we were in the playoffs at the time, when the team plays home games during the playoffs they have a "Party in the Plaza" outside of the arena for free so that fans can watch the game together and enjoy the vibe of the playoffs.

The game that day started at 7, the pre-party started at 5 and the after-party at 10 and I personally started partying with a couple friends at about noon... so I was standing/waking from around 11:30 when I left the house to get there, til about 12am when I got on the subway to finally be able to sit.

It was definitely worth it though.


----------



## Wanderer

Bearsy said:


> I'm a big Buffalo Sabres fan, and we were in the playoffs at the time, when the team plays home games during the playoffs they have a "Party in the Plaza" outside of the arena for free so that fans can watch the game together and enjoy the vibe of the playoffs.
> 
> The game that day started at 7, the pre-party started at 5 and the after-party at 10 and I personally started partying with a couple friends at about noon... so I was standing/waking from around 11:30 when I left the house to get there, til about 12am when I got on the subway to finally be able to sit.
> 
> It was definitely worth it though.



Ouch! Well, I'm glad you like the game enough to make up for the damage.  Just be sure to use a foot bath -- it helps a lot.


----------



## Nutty

Bearsy said:


> I'm a big Buffalo Sabres fan, and we were in the playoffs at the time, when the team plays home games during the playoffs they have a "Party in the Plaza" outside of the arena for free so that fans can watch the game together and enjoy the vibe of the playoffs.
> 
> The game that day started at 7, the pre-party started at 5 and the after-party at 10 and I personally started partying with a couple friends at about noon... so I was standing/waking from around 11:30 when I left the house to get there, til about 12am when I got on the subway to finally be able to sit.
> 
> It was definitely worth it though.



That sounds awesome  but I personally would bring a little portable soccer chair so i could sit and have some cold ones


----------



## Bearsy

No space whatsover to do so. Its standing room only for 5,000 people.


----------



## Nutty

Bearsy said:


> No space whatsover to do so. Its standing room only for 5,000 people.



oh..Well that changes everything lol


----------



## Zowie

You need something like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuIJRsAuCHQ&feature=popt02us03


----------



## Nutty

bionic_eggplant said:


> You need something like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuIJRsAuCHQ&feature=popt02us03



WOW!
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Zowie

Nutty said:


> WOW!
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:



That's what I thought too. So cool, and I'm sure it'd make a lot of big guys happy.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's what I thought too. So cool, and I'm sure it'd make a lot of big guys happy.



They've been prototyping a few wheelchair designs similar to that for years. Some of them are actually designed to extend and place the user at eye level with other people.


----------



## fat hiker

bionic_eggplant said:


> You need something like this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuIJRsAuCHQ&feature=popt02us03



Or this, the "bodyweight assist" unit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S_SL8IWObY&feature=channel

Though it reminds me a bit of that 'wheel under the belly' that showed up in some comics of fat folks....


----------



## Wanderer

fat hiker said:


> Or this, the "bodyweight assist" unit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S_SL8IWObY&feature=channel
> 
> Though it reminds me a bit of that 'wheel under the belly' that showed up in some comics of fat folks....



I believe you're remembering an old Judge Dredd issue on that one.


----------



## djudex

I'm too huge for airplanes, verified yesterday


----------



## rellis10

Most wooden beds

Unless i use something to prop up the boards in the middle underneath. Which isnt exactly convenient. I almost dare sit on one now incase i heard the wood crack.


----------



## rellis10

benzdiesel said:


> My list of "don't even try it anymore" items
> 
> Sitting cross-legged on the ground or on a floor for too long. I don't know how on EARTH some people make that look so comfortable. Within ten minutes my legs and feet are so thoroughly asleep that I stagger around when I stand up until the feeling returns. I stand up for hours instead of sitting down in situations like that and am perfectly happy.



This actually reminded me of one.

Kneeling for extended periods - I had a large group job interview a while back at a GAME store where they insisted on an informal feel and wanted us to sit on the floor. At the time i was wearing some trousers that i knew would split if i did this, so i requested to kneel on both knees instead. I thought it would only be a few minutes untill my smaller group moved on.....it was 30 minutes. By that time, with all my weight pushing down, my knees were in agony but i was too proud to say anything and not willing to sit down and embarass myself with a huge split in my pants. When i finally got up (just) my legs went numb and there were noticable and painful effects for a long time afterward.


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> Most wooden beds
> 
> Unless i use something to prop up the boards in the middle underneath. Which isnt exactly convenient. I almost dare sit on one now incase i heard the wood crack.



Just two months ago I had to take my box spring outside and reinforce it with some strong wooden beams. I am gettin too fat for that thin cheapo wood they used. Next time I will pay for a better box spring!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm too fat for spiked heels


----------



## Victim

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm too fat for spiked heels



"In these shoes... I doubt you'd survive." - Kirsty Macoll


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm too fat for spiked heels



If there's one thing I've learned from my mother it's that women often buy two types of shoes. You have your basic everyday comfortable and meant for use shoes... then there's the pretty shoes. The ones that are so "pretty" that you can only wear them while sitting on the edge of the bed.

Today I realized I am too fat for my favorite belt tooled leather belt.


----------



## Bearsy

Los Angeles... my entire family is having a picnic on Malibu Beach right now and I'm sitting at home alone cause I couldn't fit on the plane. So now I get to sit in the rain, alone, for a week, while my family is hanging out in the sand and sun, and then going tomorrow to go watch my brother's commencement ceremony from USC.

Fuck


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> Los Angeles... my entire family is having a picnic on Malibu Beach right now and I'm sitting at home alone cause I couldn't fit on the plane. So now I get to sit in the rain, alone, for a week, while my family is hanging out in the sand and sun, and then going tomorrow to go watch my brother's commencement ceremony from USC.
> 
> Fuck



That requires more than a simple "fuck". I'm sorry. At least you've got us?


----------



## RJI

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm too fat for spiked heels



You don't have to wear them while walking


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> That requires more than a simple "fuck". I'm sorry. At least you've got us?



Yeah that helps, but I haven't seen my brother in 4 years


----------



## RJI

Bearsy said:


> Los Angeles... my entire family is having a picnic on Malibu Beach right now and I'm sitting at home alone cause I couldn't fit on the plane. So now I get to sit in the rain, alone, for a week, while my family is hanging out in the sand and sun, and then going tomorrow to go watch my brother's commencement ceremony from USC.
> 
> Fuck



That sucks 
Have you considered the train?


----------



## fat hiker

stldpn said:


> Today I realized I am too fat for my favorite belt tooled leather belt.



Now that's also a bummer...


----------



## RobitusinZ

I am definitely too fat for that "Adventure sports for fat people..." thread in the Gen. Discussion.

LOL, my lack of interest in adventure sports must account for like 13% of my fatness, at the very least. "Yo, dude, you wanna go mountain biking?" "Bitch, have you LOOKED at me?"


----------



## CastingPearls

Victim said:


> "In these shoes... I doubt you'd survive." - Kirsty Macoll


Can't stand or walk in heels either. But the other suggestions are the reason why I still own and wear them.


----------



## Bearsy

RJI said:


> That sucks
> Have you considered the train?



It's 4 days one way for a total of 8 days, the trip is only lasting 7 days. So as soon as I got there it would be time to go home.


----------



## warwagon86

i never considered myself too fat for anything until today 

i was ok for sports and all and even helicopter rides over the grand canyon

but today i was told im too heavy for a sky dive in hawaii  im devastated  i really really wanted to do it

now im on a diet and will go sky diving in Sydney in November!!!!


----------



## Rounderly

This is old, but it's a pretty awesome proposal regarding the fat-peeps-on-planes problem:

http://www.slate.com/id/2216304


----------



## PinkRodery

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm too fat for spiked heels



I'm not, but I wouldnt be able to walk in them anyway. Haha.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Rounderly said:


> This is old, but it's a pretty awesome proposal regarding the fat-peeps-on-planes problem:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/id/2216304



"Its because fat people should be ashamed. Dont you know that? Thats why they dont get extra room. Anything that helps fat people promotes childhood obesity." This is the mindset of any airline company. Its ridiculous. Well screw them, Im not losing weight, they can kiss my fat ass and my money good bye.


----------



## BigChaz

seasuperchub84 said:


> "Its because fat people should be ashamed. Dont you know that? Thats why they dont get extra room. Anything that helps fat people promotes childhood obesity." This is the mindset of any airline company. Its ridiculous. Well screw them, Im not losing weight, they can kiss my fat ass and my money good bye.



1) What?

2) Pretty sure they wont miss you with that attitude.

I am probably in the *extreme* minority here, but I have no problem with a company charging my fat ass more if my lifestyle affects their bottom line. Sure, there are lots of fees, charges, inconveniences, what have you all associated with flying and they suck. But I won't bitch if they tell me to pay for the seat I am taking up / ruining for another customer.

Oh, BigChaz, what about people who can't help being fat!?!?! Sorry, this sucks for you and I understand why you may be upset. However, life isn't fair. Sorry if you feel it should be.

Oh, BigChaz, what about discrimination?!?!? This is not discrimination, it's a company trying to keep the majority if their customers happy and make money in a lose-money situation.

Planes are small. They have a limited amount of space. Flying is expensive and the goal is to maximize profit. Charge me to handle my luggage? Fuck you. Charge me to have even the most basic of services? Eff that too. Charge me because I ate 20 cheeseburgers a day for a year and weigh 380lbs and take up the seat next to me? Well...ok.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> 1) What?
> 
> 2) Pretty sure they wont miss you with that attitude.
> 
> I am probably in the *extreme* minority here, but I have no problem with a company charging my fat ass more if my lifestyle affects their bottom line. Sure, there are lots of fees, charges, inconveniences, what have you all associated with flying and they suck. But I won't bitch if they tell me to pay for the seat I am taking up / ruining for another customer.
> 
> Oh, BigChaz, what about people who can't help being fat!?!?! Sorry, this sucks for you and I understand why you may be upset. However, life isn't fair. Sorry if you feel it should be.
> 
> Oh, BigChaz, what about discrimination?!?!? This is not discrimination, it's a company trying to keep the majority if their customers happy and make money in a lose-money situation.
> 
> Planes are small. They have a limited amount of space. Flying is expensive and the goal is to maximize profit. Charge me to handle my luggage? Fuck you. Charge me to have even the most basic of services? Eff that too. Charge me because I ate 20 cheeseburgers a day for a year and weigh 380lbs and take up the seat next to me? Well...ok.



I honestly have never had an issue with buying the second seat. My issues with airlines normally revolve more around the condescending attitudes toward ALL passengers that are damn near encouraged. From the ticket clerk to the flight attendant no one ever admits a fuck up, and in order to get even the simplest needs met it's sometimes necessary to be extremely petulant with airline employees. If I book an advanced flight with my second seat and the notes specify that the seats are supposed to be together, it is NOT OK for you to pretend like I'm a huge inconvenience because the flight is fully booked and by the time I check in they no longer have my two seats reserved 
TOGETHER. It is not my issue that you fiddled with the seating chart to please someone else and ignored my pre-arranged needs. I have actually been in this situation and while there were more than two seats available on the plane they were reluctant to tell anyone else that their seating assignments would have to be changed, and they actually thought I should be ok with the idea of waiting another six hours for the next flight. If I'm responsible enough to let you know beforehand what my needs are you better be willing to get me some upgrades,vouchers, or something, to make up for the fact that you've mismanaged your handling of me and my time. 

For that and a dozen other leg room related reasons, I don't like to fly. If I have to go somewhere, I try to allow for rail or road travel.


----------



## JenFromOC

stldpn said:


> I honestly have never had an issue with buying the second seat. My issues with airlines normally revolve more around the condescending attitudes toward ALL passengers that are damn near encouraged. From the ticket clerk to the flight attendant no one ever admits a fuck up, and in order to get even the simplest needs met it's sometimes necessary to be extremely petulant with airline employees. If I book an advanced flight with my second seat and the notes specify that the seats are supposed to be together, it is NOT OK for you to pretend like I'm a huge inconvenience because the flight is fully booked and by the time I check in they no longer have my two seats reserved
> TOGETHER. It is not my issue that you fiddled with the seating chart to please someone else and ignored my pre-arranged needs. I have actually been in this situation and while there were more than two seats available on the plane they were reluctant to tell anyone else that their seating assignments would have to be changed, and they actually thought I should be ok with the idea of waiting another six hours for the next flight. If I'm responsible enough to let you know beforehand what my needs are you better be willing to get me some upgrades,vouchers, or something, to make up for the fact that you've mismanaged your handling of me and my time.
> 
> For that and a dozen other leg room related reasons, I don't like to fly. If I have to go somewhere, I try to allow for rail or road travel.



There is NO possible way you have ever had to buy a second seat?????


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> There is NO possible way you have ever had to buy a second seat?????



Maybe he is really really broad? I dunno


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> There is NO possible way you have ever had to buy a second seat?????



I mean I don't have an issue with buying the second seat. Not that I don't buy it. I was buying second seats as far back as college. Even then it was nice to have extra room plus a spot for a small bag with carry on munchies.

or are you saying you don't think I'm fat enough to need a second seat... cuz... wow... not so much


----------



## JenFromOC

stldpn said:


> I mean I don't have an issue with buying the second seat. Not that I don't buy it. I was buying second seats as far back as college. Even then it was nice to have extra room plus a spot for a small bag with carry on munchies.
> 
> or are you saying you don't think I'm fat enough to need a second seat... cuz... wow... not so much



I was actually saying that I don't think you're fat enough....


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> I was actually saying that I don't think you're fat enough....



I'm plenty fat enough. I try not to get exploitative with it but I fill a doorway pretty easily.


----------



## JenFromOC

stldpn said:


> I'm plenty fat enough. I try not to get exploitative with it but I fill a doorway pretty easily.



Of course, I have to admit, the seats on my Delta flight to Seattle were TINY. I thought I was gonna need 2 seats. And depending on who you ask, I'm not that big lol


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> Of course, I have to admit, the seats on my Delta flight to Seattle were TINY. I thought I was gonna need 2 seats. And depending on who you ask, I'm not that big lol



I am just that big... take a peek. That wingspan does not fit in a single airline seat.


----------



## seasuperchub84

BigChaz said:


> 1) What?
> 
> 2) Pretty sure they wont miss you with that attitude.
> 
> I am probably in the *extreme* minority here, but I have no problem with a company charging my fat ass more if my lifestyle affects their bottom line. Sure, there are lots of fees, charges, inconveniences, what have you all associated with flying and they suck. But I won't bitch if they tell me to pay for the seat I am taking up / ruining for another customer.
> 
> Oh, BigChaz, what about people who can't help being fat!?!?! Sorry, this sucks for you and I understand why you may be upset. However, life isn't fair. Sorry if you feel it should be.
> 
> Oh, BigChaz, what about discrimination?!?!? This is not discrimination, it's a company trying to keep the majority if their customers happy and make money in a lose-money situation.
> 
> Planes are small. They have a limited amount of space. Flying is expensive and the goal is to maximize profit. Charge me to handle my luggage? Fuck you. Charge me to have even the most basic of services? Eff that too. Charge me because I ate 20 cheeseburgers a day for a year and weigh 380lbs and take up the seat next to me? Well...ok.



I just don't feel like supporting an airline who is "anti obese". They can make accommodations for tall people, read the article where the man says about moving chairs up and that they could do the same thing for larger people.

I guess part of it is this. I dont support companies if I know they have an "anti obesity" agenda. What they are doing seems to me to be discrimination. If you have an individual who is extremely large, I dont see why they cant have a select few (like 3 or 4) seats to accommodate these people. With people getting larger, making people ashamed and causing them to buy another seat is ridiculous.

And no I wouldnt buy another seat at all. I am paying them money to fly me somewhere. If they cant accommodate that, then I shouldnt go on their flight. 

Flying is expensive. Im not flushing 200 dollars down the drain just because planes are ill prepared for the size dimensions of their passengers.

And yes I can be very arrogant about these types of attitudes. The reason being is that I feel fat people are discriminated against highly and nothing has been done about it.


----------



## shortfat

stldpn said:


> I am just that big... take a peek. That wingspan does not fit in a single airline seat.



but you are also tall, aren't you. I'm short, so i would have to get a lot wider before i am not able to use only one seat. I am getting bigger, but still have a long way to go.

I too, can understand having to charge for an additional airline seat. However, I do have some concerns with this attitude carrying over to other things, like health care. If I need to be charged more for my preceived unhealthy weight, then maybe drinkers, skydivers, motorcylist, mountain climbers, etc..will be charged more as well. The proverbial slippery slope.


----------



## tinytoddy

I am too fat for baby pampers!! So sad!!


----------



## Melian

tinytoddy said:


> I am too fat for baby pampers!! So sad!!



What does that even mean?


----------



## BigChaz

tinytoddy said:


> I am too fat for baby pampers!! So sad!!



So...as an adult baby do you really shit yourself and get off on it? Because the only thing I can assume by this post is that you have an adult baby fetish. And you willingly shit yourself.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> So...as an adult baby do you really shit yourself and get off on it? Because the only thing I can assume by this post is that you have an adult baby fetish. And you willingly shit yourself.



That's pretty much what I understood of that post.


----------



## tinytoddy

BigChaz said:


> So...as an adult baby do you really shit yourself and get off on it? Because the only thing I can assume by this post is that you have an adult baby fetish. And you willingly shit yourself.



Thats pretty funny, but gross. No I just have a small size fetish.


----------



## BigChaz

tinytoddy said:


> Thats pretty funny, but gross. No I just have a small size fetish.



So you wear a diaper and pretend to be a baby, though?


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> So you wear a diaper and pretend to be a baby, though?



oi do you really have to know?


----------



## BigChaz

stldpn said:


> oi do you really have to know?



Consider it education.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i dont lol very often.....but damn....this diaper thing......WTF *


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> oi do you really have to know?


But wait...wait...it's a slow night....

Here's my question:
Disney Princesses or Adorable Dora? Does Huggies still make Barney diapers?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> Consider it education.



well I figure if I want to know more about a particular fetish there's a web board or usegroup that addresses it right? How do you think I got here?


----------



## Paquito

You guys, it's obviously a toddler gainer. Junior is sucking down weight gain bottles in the hopes of breaking his crib someday.


----------



## tinytoddy

BigChaz said:


> So you wear a diaper and pretend to be a baby, though?



I don't actually act like a baby. Lets just say a girlfriend had me go as a baby for Halloween one time. Her tesing me about being small like a baby and sitting on her lap I found very arrousing. I do understand infantilism to be an escape from reality. So I guess that is what my small size fetish is, an escape from reality from the hustle and bustle of everyday life. When things get stressful it can be really relaxing.


----------



## JenFromOC

CastingPearls said:


> But wait...wait...it's a slow night....
> 
> Here's my question:
> Disney Princesses or Adorable Dora? Does Huggies still make Barney diapers?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.



Pamper Cruisers (size 3) currently have Sesame Street characters on them. Dora happens to be on the larger size Pull Ups for girls and I wanna say Diego is on the boy version, but I still think those would be too small for him. Anyone else have a diaper question?


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> Pamper Cruisers (size 3) currently have Sesame Street characters on them. Dora happens to be on the larger size Pull Ups for girls and I wanna say Diego is on the boy version, but I still think those would be too small for him. Anyone else have a diaper question?



Super-Mom Jen to the rescue!


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> Super-Mom Jen to the rescue!



I have no life...I even got up and checked the diaper caddy to ensure I had the correct character. I didn't want to give inaccurate information.


----------



## tinytoddy

JenFromOC said:


> Pamper Cruisers (size 3) currently have Sesame Street characters on them. Dora happens to be on the larger size Pull Ups for girls and I wanna say Diego is on the boy version, but I still think those would be too small for him. Anyone else have a diaper question?



I never tried pullups. The largest size pampers are very borderline. The pullups just may fit!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jen you are the cat's ass!!!! I haven't laughed so hard in days. 
Toddy, you go with your fetish. Ain't nothing wrong with whatever turns you on. But, what about Depends?


----------



## JenFromOC

tinytoddy said:


> I never tried pullups. The largest size pampers are very borderline. The pullups just may fit!!



You could just buy Adult Depends and get kid's character underwear to wear over them. That way, you could change the character on your underpants depending on your mood and not be tied down to whatever character Pampers chooses to put on their diapers. If my daughter could talk, I think she would protest to Sesame Street. I like to think that she would want Barbie...


----------



## Zowie

I think you guys are thinking about this too much. Or I'm reading more than I want to know.


----------



## tinytoddy

CastingPearls said:


> Jen you are the cat's ass!!!! I haven't laughed so hard in days.
> Toddy, you go with your fetish. Ain't nothing wrong with whatever turns you on. But, what about Depends?



Wearing Depends would defy the purpose of being small. Like I said its not a baby thing, its about being small like a baby. I was always bullyed as a kid, learned to accept my size, and even embrace it. 
It was always a fun icebreaker when I would wear my little superman under roos out on a date. Some girls would bust out laughing!!


----------



## Paquito

tinytoddy said:


> Wearing Depends would defy the purpose of being small. Like I said its not a baby thing, its about being small like a baby. I was always bullyed as a kid, learned to accept my size, and even embrace it.
> It was always a fun icebreaker when I would wear my little superman under roos out on a date. Some girls would bust out laughing!!



So do you mean small physical stature, or small penis stature?


----------



## tinytoddy

free2beme04 said:


> So do you mean small physical stature, or small penis stature?



Small physical stature, not that I am very big down there, big enough I guess.
Say, I am looking for a thread where women would try on their boyfriends clothes. I can't seem to find it. I have a picture of a girlfriend trying on my extra small Hooter shorts. If anyone can point me in that direction I would appreciate it.


----------



## Esther

Wait wait... small physical stature?
Unless you're into fat guys, why did you pick the BHM board to post on? Not that I care whether or not you post here, just curious.


----------



## stldpn

Esther said:


> Wait wait... small physical stature?
> Unless you're into fat guys, why did you pick the BHM board to post on? Not that I care whether or not you post here, just curious.



Yeah... because we take all kinds Esther... Any group that claims to be inclusive of BBWs, BHMs, and "Admirers" finds out quickly that FAs will wander into a BHM thread and say the strangest shit you can possibly imagine(Look at the bright side, at least he wasn't insulting). But, we're inclusive so shhh.


----------



## tinytoddy

Esther said:


> Wait wait... small physical stature?
> Unless you're into fat guys, why did you pick the BHM board to post on? Not that I care whether or not you post here, just curious.



I meant no harm, just putting a little twist on the subject.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> Yeah... because we take all kinds Esther... Any group that claims to be inclusive of BBWs, BHMs, and "Admirers" finds out quickly that FAs will wander into a BHM thread and say the strangest shit you can possibly imagine(Look at the bright side, at least he wasn't insulting). But, we're inclusive so shhh.



We should do the same. To the BBW forum!


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> We should do the same. To the BBW forum!



Good luck with that.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> We should do the same. To the BBW forum!



Yeah, we are not as welcome there as one might expect....and being the tiny thing you are you might get hated on a bit.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> We should do the same. To the BBW forum!



Yeah what they said Bionic Eggplant even I think curvy women are beautiful they I think take one look at me and hate me and sure do not want to be my friends so I would stear away from there I am scared of confronting that part of the forums just scared though there are nice women there I am not gonna lie some are mean heh :happy:



stldpn said:


> Good luck with that.





escapist said:


> Yeah, we are not as welcome there as one might expect....and being the tiny thing you are you might get hated on a bit.


----------



## Wanderer

Toddy: If you're looking for adult-size infant-style diapers, I know an infantilist online that might be able to help. Shall I ask him? (He also knows where to get footie pajamas.)


----------



## tinytoddy

Wanderer said:


> Toddy: If you're looking for adult-size infant-style diapers, I know an infantilist online that might be able to help. Shall I ask him? (He also knows where to get footie pajamas.)



Thanks, I get all I can in the little kids section!!


----------



## BigChaz

tinytoddy said:


> Thanks, I get all I can in the little kids section!!



Because there are some real sticklers on here, I want everyone to know I say the following in jest. Sorta. 

I have a new question. Wearing small things and diapers is your fetish. Your fetish probably turns you on....


....

Does this mean you shop for diapers in the little kid section while sporting a boner?

....




what?













Yeah.


----------



## BigChaz

The sad face is for me, by the way. I am thoroughly disappointed in my minds ability to come up with that question.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> The sad face is for me, by the way. I am thoroughly disappointed in my minds ability to come up with that question.



I've been mulling the same question over and over in my head. My determination was that I just don't wanna know.


----------



## LurkingBBW

for most comfortable chairs that recline- they break within a year or two of use

I'm too fat to get up when on the floor without the help of something closeby to grab on to. Even then - it's not easy. I'd rather have a strong FA help to lift me up but, I haven't found him yet. 

I'm too fat to fit in most booths in restaurants and my belly gets in the way and knocks into things all of the time. I've actually knocked things over with it. 

I'm too fat to sit next to others on public transportation apparently. No one wants to sit next to a fatty as their space is reduced so I usually wind up with my own seat which is just fine with me. But, FA's are welcome!

I'm definitely too fat for seat belts and seats on planes. I barely fit into a first class seat but, the belt is still too tight.


----------



## Joe944

I'm too fat for most people to not judge me by my size instead of for who I am.


----------



## Wanderer

Well, I'm definitely getting bigger... after a trip to Six Flags I can say:

I am too big to fit comfortably into the Rodeo ride (cars shaped like bulls). My gut was squished around the restraint bar for the whole ride. (I felt as fat as the bull.  )

I am _definitely_ too fat to go on Batman: The Ride again. Prying my fat backside loose from the seat took two tries and some work. 

Hee.  Pardon. I LOVE feeling fat, and that experience has me feeling sumo-sized.


----------



## fat hiker

Wanderer said:


> I believe you're remembering an old Judge Dredd issue on that one.



I'm sure you're right. 

Any updates on the U3-X? I wonder what its weight capacity is. For that matter, what's the weight capacity of a Segway? I've thought of using those in a story....


----------



## Zandoz

I'm to fat for [CENSORED], [CENSORED], [CENSORED], and definately too fat for [CENSORED].


----------



## Victim

Zandoz said:


> I'm to fat for [CENSORED], [CENSORED], [CENSORED], and definately too fat for [CENSORED].



isn't [CENSORED] a gross misdemeanor in North Carolina, but just gross everywhere else?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm too fat for Zorbing.


----------



## Zandoz

Victim said:


> isn't [CENSORED] a gross misdemeanor in North Carolina, but just gross everywhere else?




Only if done while [CENSORED]. I think the last time I [CENSORED] it may well have been in a hotel room in North Carolina <shrug>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Victim said:


> isn't [CENSORED] a gross misdemeanor in North Carolina, but just gross everywhere else?



Actually, North Carolina is usually the last place to make [CENSORED] OR [CENSORED] even just an ordinance :doh:


----------



## analikesyourface

Hm. I'm too fat to be considered skinny  5'8 and 190 just looks chubby, especially because I'm pretty muscular.... soo... I'm not too fat for much xD

But I like it when other people are! hehe


----------



## FishCharming

I am too fat for midget wrestling, dolphin riding and the inverted golden sanchez


----------



## ManBeef

I am too fat to drive compact cars comfortably


----------



## KittyKitten

My boobies are too fat for padded bras

I'm too fat for those damn skinny jeans

I'm too fat to sit comfortably in some of those little stalls in the ladies room. $&%@, those stalls are too narrow!


----------



## fat hiker

Well, that reminds me...

...I am too fat to turn around in a stall in the men's room while wearing my backpack! 

Gotta love the 'handicapped apartment' stalls...


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

To Be Chasing Men Around! lol


----------



## BigFA

At 300 lbs. I am too fat to:

Fit comfortably in most theatre seats.

Put the tray table all the way down in my airline seat because my belly is too big.

Fit comfortably in any airline seat.

Buckle the seat belt on an airline without an extender.

Fit comfortably in any size auto seat other than a full size one or SUV.

Jog or run more than a dozen steps.

Fit into most restaurant booths.

Shop in regular men's stores.

Enter my shower stall without scraping the door frame with my belly.

Climb more than a dozen stairs withoug getting tired and winded.

Enjoy a meal that isn't large portions.

Finish a meal without dessert.:eat2:


----------



## fat hiker

BigChaz said:


> At 300+ pounds, I am not doing jumping jacks. Seriously.



I am too fat for.....

the floor underneath me, when I do jumping jacks! (especially if it's plastered....)


----------



## Zandoz

SarahLaughsAlot said:


> To Be Chasing Men Around! lol




Fat guys seldom run. I'm just say'n.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AQPAirYVj4

To jump off that table and dance the way JLo does- crikey, I do wish I could though :bow:


----------



## mel

roller coasters (which I miss terribly) 
water rides (slides)


----------



## Mishty

mel said:


> roller coasters (which I miss terribly)
> water rides (slides)



Yeah, these things. 
I wanted to go down the water slide yesterday, but I'm just not sure a kids slide can hold my weight. :huh:


----------



## BigChaz

My third floor apartment. Moving into a first-floor apartment the other day was such a relief. Fucking stairs, man. Fucking stairs.


----------



## charlieversion2

Chaz, I totally know what your saying


----------



## BigChaz

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Chaz, I totally know what your saying



Brothers in stairs!


----------



## fat hiker

This column's been quiet for a while - any new 'too fat for' discoveries?


----------



## MrBob

fat hiker said:


> This column's been quiet for a while - any new 'too fat for' discoveries?



Yes...my favourite pair of jeans. Broke the top button.:doh:

Saying that, it was probably a blessing. My package was getting suffocated in them too.


----------



## BigWheels

Doorways! OMG! I had to turn sideways to get thru the door!!!! My shoulders down to my waist-ish... too wide!

Guess it's time to move


----------



## charlieversion2

I'd like to say stairs still suck, though happily living in a ranch


----------



## Windigo

At 220 lbs I am too fat for:

-My bycycle, the saddle tends to wear and snap pretty quickly, especially since I need my bycycle for work

-All regular clothing stores, I can either go to extremely dull and granny like plus size stores or shop online

-An airline belt without extender, and can just barely fit with the table out (Europe has smaller airline seats than America)

-My desk chair, I once used the handles to push me up and it snapped in two

-Small camping chairs collapse when I sit on them

-My doctor, every illness I have he thinks is related to being fat

-Small meals


----------



## analikesyourface

I am 5'9 and 225. I am now too fat to say I'm 190, like in my previous post in this thread >..< 

I don't find too much to be too fat for, except for clothing. But whatever.


----------



## escapist

Apparently I'm to fat to fit though the door with my new glass TV stand....the Glass didn't survive! I was sucking it in but when your belly alone is some 200 lbs it has a mind of its own.


----------



## escapist

escapist said:


> Apparently I'm to fat to fit though the door with my new glass TV stand....the Glass didn't survive! I was sucking it in but when your belly alone is some 200 lbs it has a mind of its own.



I should add that to this years list of broken furniture of a broken bead too. So far now that bad...oh wait, and a chair. Still not that bad. 1 Year I broke 2 beds, 3 couches, and 1 chair at a funeral :blush:


----------



## ManBeef

The spinning tire at the park... I miss that liddo attraction


----------



## Wanderer

BigWheels said:


> Doorways! OMG! I had to turn sideways to get thru the door!!!! My shoulders down to my waist-ish... too wide!
> 
> Guess it's time to move



Sounds like!  What's your weight, these days?


----------



## Wanderer

fat hiker said:


> I'm sure you're right.
> 
> Any updates on the U3-X? I wonder what its weight capacity is. For that matter, what's the weight capacity of a Segway? I've thought of using those in a story....



Sorry I didn't get to this sooner...

(Google)

Well, that's disappointing. The U3-X has a weight limit of 225 pounds/102 kg. Heh... I'm already too fat for something that isn't even for sale. 

Likewise, the Segway's limit is 260. I'm right on the edge! Someone get me some ice cream! 

Now for the serious answer: Those are the recommended limits. The Segway, at the very least, can handle twice the weight limit, according to users. The only catch is that you'll wear out the battery faster.


----------



## escapist

Damit Wanderer, now I know I will never know the joy's of riding on a Segway!


----------



## Wanderer

escapist said:


> Damit Wanderer, now I know I will never know the joy's of riding on a Segway!



Last I knew, you weren't over 520... as I said, the Segway can actually handle twice its 260-pound weight limit. The battery just wears out faster.


----------



## escapist

Wanderer said:


> Last I knew, you weren't over 520... as I said, the Segway can actually handle twice its 260-pound weight limit. The battery just wears out faster.



lol my bad....I was actually getting up there but I dropped back down to 470ish last I checked.


----------



## Wanderer

escapist said:


> lol my bad....I was actually getting up there but I dropped back down to 470ish last I checked.



Heh... no problem.  Sadly, I'm still hovering around 260, wishing the numbers would go _up!_


----------



## samuraiscott

I am too fat for bullshit.


----------



## fat hiker

Cow manure, on the other hand, I am not too fat to deal with .... especially composted!


----------



## RVGleason

While putting on pants I think of Greek playwrights: 

Euripides, you sew 'em!


----------



## freakyfred

I'm too fat for my Dalek shirt now. 

although I still wear it when no one else is around >>


----------



## LeoGibson

Apparently I'm too fat for the MRI machine closest to me. It has a weight limit of 300 lbs., so now I have to go an additional 30 minutes to the open MRI.


----------



## Tad

Apparently too fat for the banister of the fire escape stairs at work 

I chewed up the back of one ankle with my bike pedal on the weekend, which is making going down stairs a little uncomfortable at the moment. Leaving work yesterday I took the 'back' stairs (one way exit), and after the first couple of floors I decided to sort of swing down while hopping on one leg (stand on right leg, grab both banisters, lift and swing, land on right leg again three stairs down).

Near the bottom I suddenly heard this screeshing sound. Upon examination, the weld holding one of the support brackets to the banister had broken, and the two were now rubbing against each other.

So apparently at only 220 pounds I can break a weld? I'm assuming it was not welded very well!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Apparently I am too fat for shoes to last a decent amount of time. Damn well worn through this pair... two holes the size of eyeballs. I only bought them in march!


----------



## samuraiscott

To go on rides at Six Flags.


----------



## bigrich711

samuraiscott said:


> I am too fat for bullshit.





samuraiscott said:


> To go on rides at Six Flags.



Great answers, Scott!


----------



## cakeboy

Spandex


----------



## Goreki

cakeboy said:


> Spandex


Not if it's in a superhero suit. That's always allowed.


----------



## fat hiker

cakeboy said:


> Spandex



Unless it's a football uniform....


----------



## Sasquatch!

One is NEVER too fat for spandex.


----------



## asbel_garcia123

Too fat for society!


----------



## Londonbikerboy

Windigo said:


> At 220 lbs I am too fat for:
> 
> -My bycycle, the saddle tends to wear and snap pretty quickly, especially since I need my bycycle for work
> 
> -All regular clothing stores, I can either go to extremely dull and granny like plus size stores or shop online
> 
> -An airline belt without extender, and can just barely fit with the table out (Europe has smaller airline seats than America)
> 
> -My desk chair, I once used the handles to push me up and it snapped in two
> 
> -Small camping chairs collapse when I sit on them
> 
> -My doctor, every illness I have he thinks is related to being fat
> 
> -Small meals



SNAP!!! + I rather embarrassingly got turned away from a amusement park ride over the summer... after queuing for an hour!


----------



## runningsoft

So I've gotten too voluminous for my absolute favorite designer jeans. High school skinny...not anymore


----------



## Kingofthedorks

Too fat for any of the chairs/desks at school


----------



## runningsoft

It's quite possible


----------



## Marky85

As I found out the other day apparently I'm almost too fat for cinema chairs. Went to see the hobbit and was surprised that it was a tight squeeze into the seat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Too many second breakfasts.


----------



## fat hiker

Sasquatch! said:


> Too many second breakfasts.



Second breakfasts are da bomb! Bring them on!

Then by the time the second part of the Hobbit comes out, I'll need to lift the armrest between the seats at the AMC so's I an take up two!


----------



## loopytheone

fat hiker said:


> Second breakfasts are da bomb! Bring them on!
> 
> Then by the time the second part of the Hobbit comes out, I'll need to lift the armrest between the seats at the AMC so's I an take up two!



I would love it if the cinema filled up and I had to squeeze up next to you! =p


----------



## escapist

Apparently I'm to fat for my own damn back! I really messed up my spine a few weeks ago and now my leg is numb from the thigh to my hip  dropping some lbs and getting treatment...I hope it helps.


----------



## big_lad27

Too fat for my new Dethrone Royalty t-shirt, not good as I ordered it from the US, ah well, might be lucky enough to squeeze into it some day


----------



## Tad

For any of my size XL biking gear to fit properly. It is probably with some justice that XL athletic gear is sized to fit people who are 6'2" and built like viking warriors, rather than people who are 5'8" and built like a partially deflated rugby ball, but I wish at least one company would design gear for plump desk jockeys who still want to bike in the rain comfortably, or whatnot.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Too fat for shopping aisles. I'd be flattered people think I am so thin if it didn't mean knocking stuff of shelves with my belly or butt. 

Grrrrr....


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> For any of my size XL biking gear to fit properly. It is probably with some justice that XL athletic gear is sized to fit people who are 6'2" and built like viking warriors, rather than people who are 5'8" and built like a partially deflated rugby ball, but I wish at least one company would design gear for plump desk jockeys who still want to bike in the rain comfortably, or whatnot.



Yes, XL shouldn't just mean extra tall and broad, it should come in just the 'extra round' version too! Where, oh where, is the 'fat boys' cycling gear??


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm too fat for my armor.


----------



## Webmaster

Nothing the breastplate stretcher couldn't fix. ;-)




Cobra Verde said:


> I'm too fat for my armor.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Breastplate stretcher?


----------



## Cobra Verde

Yes, a stretcher of breastplates, what's not to understand?


Fuck this, I'm going hunting. This should be fun and not ruin the whole world in any way.


----------



## Fuzzy

Too fat for a comfy pair of Levi's 501. Have to settle for 550.


----------



## dbizzle

I'm too fat to:
1. Be shirtless at the pool without getting stared at.
2. Wear 501 jeans comfortably anymore
3. Have smaller boobs than my ex girlfriend
And I'm getting there with restaurant booths! Lol they're just getting smaller I think 
Somehow, I'm not too fat for a chorus part in musical theatre though, apparently xD just got cast in a community production of South Pacific! Lets goooooo


----------



## AuntHen

I am too fat for lawn chairs (with certain legs and metal folding chairs are total bass-turds) when placed in the nice soft grass... they tend to

S

I

N

K


D

O

W

N


----------



## CleverBomb

fat hiker said:


> Yes, XL shouldn't just mean extra tall and broad, it should come in just the 'extra round' version too! Where, oh where, is the 'fat boys' cycling gear??


Or motorcycle gear for that matter.


----------



## Wanderer

CleverBomb said:


> Or motorcycle gear for that matter.



Oh there are plus-sized leathers available at most places, especially Harley-Davidson stores. They're expensive, of course, but they're out there.


----------



## BigWheels

CleverBomb said:


> Or motorcycle gear for that matter.


You can scratch this off the troubles...

I had this problem about a year or so back... and the place for the biker wear is called Leatherup. They go to 6x (which I bought) and the only downside is it's got some insulating material, so it's not the thing you want on hot days. But the jacket weighs about 8 pounds and the leather is thick! 

Here's the link to the thread because I don't want it to look like I'm working for these guys...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89013


----------



## djudex

BigWheels said:


> You can scratch this off the troubles...
> 
> I had this problem about a year or so back... and the place for the biker wear is called Leatherup. They go to 6x (which I bought) and the only downside is it's got some insulating material, so it's not the thing you want on hot days. But the jacket weighs about 8 pounds and the leather is thick!
> 
> Here's the link to the thread because I don't want it to look like I'm working for these guys...
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89013



Now if you can find me a pair of 16 EEEEEE boots I'll be impressed.


----------



## BigWheels

djudex said:


> Now if you can find me a pair of 16 EEEEEE boots I'll be impressed.



:shocked:Holy hell those are not feet, they're flippers!!!:shocked:

Try www.xlfeet.com/ 

I get my footwear & boots from them. I'm almost 100% they can cover your needs.


----------



## djudex

BigWheels said:


> :shocked:Holy hell those are not feet, they're flippers!!!:shocked:
> 
> Try www.xlfeet.com/
> 
> I get my footwear & boots from them. I'm almost 100% they can cover your needs.



Nope, they only go up to 5E. Good try though!


----------



## Wanderer

djudex said:


> Now if you can find me a pair of 16 EEEEEE boots I'll be impressed.



Color me frustrated -- I could only get up to 15 EEEEEE, and that's obviously not going to work. Might I recommend MotorCowboy's custom line?


----------



## djudex

Wanderer said:


> Color me frustrated -- I could only get up to 15 EEEEEE, and that's obviously not going to work. Might I recommend MotorCowboy's custom line?



Nicely found sah! Bookmark'd!


----------



## Wanderer

djudex said:


> Nicely found sah! Bookmark'd!



Glad to be of service! . Be sure to post a pic in leathers!


----------



## BigWheels

I actually BROKE the Lazyboy recliner!?!?!?!?!? (well, one of the arms). Went ass over teakettle outta the chair. So humiliating...


----------



## loopytheone

BigWheels said:


> I actually BROKE the Lazyboy recliner!?!?!?!?!? (well, one of the arms). Went ass over teakettle outta the chair. So humiliating...



Ass over teakettle? I am loving that phrase! 

Back on topic, I am only little but I think I am slowly breaking the springs in my mattress... I don't think sleeping on a mattress on the floor helps that!


----------



## BigWheels

loopytheone said:


> Ass over teakettle? I am loving that phrase!
> 
> Back on topic, I am only little but I think I am slowly breaking the springs in my mattress... I don't think sleeping on a mattress on the floor helps that!



You know? 
"I'm a little teapot,
Short and stout,
Here is my handle (one hand on hip),
Here is my spout (other body part for guys).
When I get all steamed up,
Hear me shout,
Tip me over and pour me out! 

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## loopytheone

BigWheels said:


> You know?
> "I'm a little teapot,
> Short and stout,
> Here is my handle (one hand on hip),
> Here is my spout (other body part for guys).
> When I get all steamed up,
> Hear me shout,
> Tip me over and pour me out!
> 
> :happy::happy::happy:



Hehehe, that is so cute! ^^


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am too FAT to go to a club and stand/dance on a cement floor for 5 hours without a break!!!!

I felt like I got hit by a mack truck/hung over the next day.....and only drank water and some diet coke LOL*


----------



## shandyman

It seems I am too fat for my underwear..... my big fat bum tore a hole in them when I crouched down. Oops


----------



## djudex

shandyman said:


> It seems I am too fat for my underwear..... my big fat bum tore a hole in them when I crouched down. Oops



I shredded my slacks yesterday, I was much annoyed. They just sheared apart where the fabric gets thinner due to mah thunderthighs rubbing together. I think that must be how 90% of my slacks head to the graveyard...


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> I shredded my slacks yesterday, I was much annoyed. They just sheared apart where the fabric gets thinner due to mah thunderthighs rubbing together. I think that must be how 90% of my slacks head to the graveyard...



I've had to discard two well loved pairs of shorts to this issue already this year  And those were shorts that didn't chafe my thighs much in hot weather--always a challenge to replace.


----------



## shandyman

djudex said:


> I shredded my slacks yesterday, I was much annoyed. They just sheared apart where the fabric gets thinner due to mah thunderthighs rubbing together. I think that must be how 90% of my slacks head to the graveyard...



My thighs rub together too and ruin the inner parts of my trousers. We need a clothes manufacturer to make rub resistant trousers!


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I've had to discard two well loved pairs of shorts to this issue already this year  And those were shorts that didn't chafe my thighs much in hot weather--always a challenge to replace.



Between the rubbing and the chafing, I'm starting to wonder if the Scots don't have an idea with kilts...

One tip: in really hot weather, when chafing threatens, I use anti-perspirant or deodorant on the inside of my thighs in the morning, when I do my underarm. This reduces the chafing considerably.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I'm too fat for Xtreme Frisbee. 









Whatever, I didn't _really _want to go on your stupid ride anyway!


----------



## RyanTheFeedee

I recently came across a box of older clothes. In it were my favorite jeans from high school, I probably haven't tried them on in 4 or 5 years. I was excited, I missed those jeans! But alas, I've gotten too fat for them. I couldn't get them over my butt! I'm not sure how to feel about this...


----------



## BigChaz

RyanTheFeedee said:


> I recently came across a box of older clothes. In it were my favorite jeans from high school, I probably haven't tried them on in 4 or 5 years. I was excited, I missed those jeans! But alas, I've gotten too fat for them. I couldn't get them over my butt! I'm not sure how to feel about this...



Well your name is RyanTheFeedee


----------



## fat hiker

RyanTheFeedee said:


> I recently came across a box of older clothes. In it were my favorite jeans from high school, I probably haven't tried them on in 4 or 5 years. I was excited, I missed those jeans! But alas, I've gotten too fat for them. I couldn't get them over my butt! I'm not sure how to feel about this...



By the time you can't get them over one thigh, you'll know how you feel...


----------



## mischel

Totally too fat for sex!


----------



## Gingembre

mischel said:


> Totally too fat for sex!



Never too fat for that!


----------



## mischel

Gingembre said:


> Never too fat for that!



That's true for girls .


----------



## matt12345

Gingembre said:


> Never too fat for that!



I agree


----------

